# Mystery beer



## chestnutbloom (Jun 2, 2017)

SAM_0326.JPG



__ chestnutbloom
__ Jun 2, 2017






Hello! I found a beer mug with a logo and character that I've never seen.

Can anyone identify this brand of beer? Thank you!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jun 17, 2017)

Happy Early Father's day!


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jun 27, 2017)

Buuurrrrpp!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 27, 2017)

This character is used by a chain of izakayas (gastropubs) called Shirokiya, part of the Monteroza Co., Ltd.













1411918437-1927768523_n.jpg



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 27, 2017






You can see that the Japanese text matches. (白木屋 is "Shirokiya", which translates to "house of white wood")













18298344_123976364819992_8828892454791938048_n.jpg



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 27, 2017






Most of the images that I find use have the "M" on the shirt. I think that is in reference to the parent company, Monteroza.

I am not sure about the origin of the character, but I've seen some people jokingly refer to it as "president of Shirokiya".

It looks like it could be a play on the stereotypical Liverpudlian "scouser":













The_Scousers_LFC.jpg



__ shyzabrau
__ Jun 27, 2017






Okay. Enough time googling. Got to do some real work...


----------



## chestnutbloom (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you kindly!


----------

